

Ask HN: Can I get an invite to Lobste.rs from someone - steventruong

Please and thank you.<p>Please send to steventruong -over at- gmail
======
AbhishekBiswal
What's so awesome about Lobste.rs ? Looks like a HN clone.

------
trafficlight
I wouldn't mind one either. gorecki.matt@gmail

------
ekpyrotic
And me - ekpyrotic <@> gmail <.> com.

------
anupshinde
me too: anupshinde - <a> \- gmail

------
t0
Sent to all.

~~~
disquorse
One more please, kind sir: david.i.noel@gmail.com

------
ulisesrmzroche
me 3 - ulisesrmzroche@gmail

------
disquorse
david.i.noel@gmail.com

